# Issues with evince



## absolutezero1287 (Dec 15, 2009)

I installed evince so I could read pdfs but I doesn't do the one thing that I want it to do....and that's read pdfs. I've tried using different pdf files and I get the same error: "application/pdf not supported". I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling and still to no avail. I update my ports tree earlier today so I don't think that's the issue.

So I edited the Makefile for evince and did a "sudo make install clean". Everything was going well until I saw that the configuration summary for the build said not to include support for pdfs. I never specified this. Here's the config summary for those that are interested http://fbsd.pastebin.com/m4956b1f1

I really dislike the look and feel of xpdf so that's not an option. I'd much rather resolve the issue than ignore it.

Anyone have any idea what this issue could be?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 15, 2009)

graphics/epdfview, nice clean, small, lightweight....

However there are some pdf files, that it doesn't render correctly, for them I use xpdf


----------



## absolutezero1287 (Dec 16, 2009)

Call me crazy but I'd rather fix the issue than ignore it. I'm stubborn that way.


----------



## crsd (Dec 16, 2009)

`make configure` output (and config.log if there's nothing obvious in configure output) would be welcome.


----------

